# Sick Dalmatian Molly, long red poop



## crharrison (Dec 22, 2014)

I got 3 dalmatian mollies yesterday. I waited half an hour to acclimate them to the tank and they seemed fine with their new home. However yesterday night i noticed a small stream of red poop coming from one of the dalmatians. This morning it is even longer, maybe 1.5 inches. I think it can be attributed to internal parasites, in which case i have some medication. A second opinion would be welcome though!








*Update! Several other fish are now showing signs of stringy poo including another molly and a black tetra


----------



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

*What have you been feeding them?*

I have a lot of Mollies, and because I change their food from wafers, shrimp, bloodworms, and pellets, they will have different poop, some stringy, some dark, etc. So what have you been feeding them; and realize that the Mollies you bought may have been eating something different where they were raised, and then they went for a long time without any food at all during shipment, so I bet they ate a lot when they arrived in the store. You may just be seeing the changes to their diet.

If you don't see any problems with their mood, swimming, and such, I would wait a bit before treating them. Give them a chance to get settled. However, if you see ICK or some other noticeable trait or symptom, then let us know what it is. Be sure what you are seeing is really a symptom of a sickness, not just the regular feeding situation.

If you changed the food recently, then this may also cause other fish to react to it. Or to be more cautious, I hope you will move the new Mollies to a QT tank if you have one, and watch them closely. Because they have been under stress, it is best to let them get quietly relaxed and see how they do then.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

i agree with what dancelady said. if their are no real issues, so like, no pale colouring, no distended or hollow stomach, or anything typical of internal parasites, then i see no need to treat them. you know?

But if their are symptoms, i do suggest that you treat it. And at least you are actually willing to do something about it straight away.


----------



## crharrison (Dec 22, 2014)

You seem to be right, they are doing much better today. Thank you for the insight, I'll be sure to keep this in consideration in the future


----------

